# Can you identify these?



## joem (May 30, 2012)

They are engraved
nortel
eng samples
So obviously they are a testing design.
I scratched the gold and it is thick and took a lot of effort to get to the aluminum underneath


----------



## glondor (May 31, 2012)

They are very nice for sure. The gold to base metal ratio is crap, other than that they do contain a fair amount of gold (<<<< the billets) Nortel stuff always seems to be good. The chips should be high yield by weight.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 31, 2012)

Nortel telecom equipment, possibly came out of phone switches. I have seen them, I have a bunch of gold plated Al parts that came from Nortel equipment. The US Military used Nortel extensively, so it could be from a military telecom switch. Or it may have been something they were building to suit for the military and you have the sample unit parts.

That's my opinion anyway...

Scott


----------



## mcasey (Oct 8, 2012)

I can not identify this. Please tell what is this.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 8, 2012)

Microwave components, probably filters, mixers and amplifiers. That's all I can say based on the photos.

/Göran


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 8, 2012)

ah i'm just going to hijack this thread for a bit..

I found. this graphics card, and i really hope this pretty heatsink is gold plated, but i'm not too confident about that.

it could just be some lame anodizing.


----------



## ericrm (Oct 8, 2012)

nop ... amulinium anodized or painted... sorry


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 8, 2012)

thought so... goes into the alu bucket


----------



## ericrm (Oct 8, 2012)

do you separate your aluminium mix, lowcop, extrusion ?


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 8, 2012)

does it make a difference? 

they're all heat sinks anyway.


----------



## ericrm (Oct 8, 2012)

... extrusion is worth a little bit more money than mix and it is not more difficult to trown it in the extrusion bucket than in the mix bucket... it depand on how much you want to "rentabiliser" (to make more profit out of your scrap)


----------



## etack (Oct 8, 2012)

Why remove it sell it that way. 4.00us# for Al.

hear its all old sheet from hard drive cases to extruded Al. 0.70# 

Eric


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 8, 2012)

well, to be honest, it seems to me that all the aluminium heat sinks that i've got are extruded, unless i've gotten my terms wrong.

they seem right to me. Although i do not have a substantial amount yet. maybe about a kilogram or so.


----------



## ericrm (Oct 8, 2012)

etack said:


> Why remove it sell it that way. 4.00us# for Al.
> 
> hear its all old sheet from hard drive cases to extruded Al. 0.70#
> 
> Eric


etack is right on that unless your unable to sell them with the heat sink dont remove them... and sell the board complete


----------



## Smack (Oct 8, 2012)

Separate your aluminum by, sheet, cast and extruded. Sheet pays the least and extruded the most. But then there is aluminum siding....


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 9, 2012)

ericrm said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> > Why remove it sell it that way. 4.00us# for Al.
> ...



i could do that next time. not much point now that i've pulled them off. :lol: 

i understand there isn't much on those boards, but i'll still be saving them up.


----------



## Geo (Oct 9, 2012)

fyi, here theres a 2% rule (well, not really a rule,just an unspoken agreement) that any on type of material can have up to 2% contamination and still be considered clean. ive called a few scrapyards out on it and they have all caved.when dealing with extrusion, the scrapyard would have you believe that ONE screw can contaminate a whole load. at 2%, if you had 100 pounds, it would have to be 2 pounds of screws to knock the value down. i have made a deal with my scrapyard to not even separate my aluminum and they pay me a flat $0.48 per pound for old sheet. all the different classes sheet,cast,extrusion,painted and the occasional piece of die cast that slips by with never a mention of screws,paint,glass,wood and the occasional piece of concrete. just kidding about the concrete. :lol:


----------



## xALmoN (Oct 9, 2012)

having only begun my journey of hoarding, i have no experience whatsover with selling scrap..


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 9, 2012)

I took a bunch of old metal fence post's to the scrap yard. They all had a big chunk of concrete on the bottom. The yard didn't even bat an eye they just picked it up and shredded them concrete and all. I don't do it often and im there quite a bit so maybe they just said the hell with it let him get us this time. Im sure they get me more than I get them. Sometimes I hide a spackle bucket of glass on the truck too. Every ounce counts.


----------



## schomisch (Oct 10, 2012)

I sort my aluminum into several different boxes, the best being: Copper/Al $1.74lb, Extruded Al $.70lb, Clip $.66lb, painted $.57, Cast $.53, Old $.53 
Now the prices will vary depending on region and you scrap yards, but it gives you a break down of what is worth more. There are a few more type like Al Wheels that pay higher then extruded, but in our business we don't deal much with them. Then you have all your dirty Al's but they pay so little its worth cleaning them up.

Aluminum;
Wheels: must be made of aluminum. Steel rims are considered short steel or alloy free. The wheel weights and valve stems must be removed to receive full purchase value. Wheels with plastic coating or chrome plate are purchased as dirty wheels even if the weights and valve stems have been removed.
Old sheet: any type of aluminum sheet with small amounts of contamination such as screws, staples, light tar, caulk, etc. Non-returnable pop cans are also purchased as old sheet as well as other cans such as aluminum cat food cans. Pontoons are purchased as old sheet but they must have a hole cut in them so we can see that there is no foam, water, etc. inside. 
Painted aluminum: siding, soffit, facia and other similar materials. Most sheet type aluminums that have been factory painted (not hand painted) that are completely free of contaminants.
Cast aluminum: grill tops and clean aluminum pistons are good examples. Must be completely free of contamination.
Clip aluminum: clean and shiny aluminum like lawn chair frames. Must be completely free of contamination.
Extruded aluminum: window and door frames. Material has been run through an "extruder" so it is molded, not folded. Must be completely free of contamination. Unclean extruded is allowed to have small amounts of contamination.


----------

